# Power BI Matrix Column Header Values do not show up in



## mgirvin (Sep 16, 2017)

Dear Team,

I have created the same model 4 times. In each instance that I created the model I have a Matrix with Row and Column Criteria for the DAX Measure. The 3rd time I created the Data Model and Matrix, the Column Header Values would not show up. There were some differences between the third model and the others, but they seem to be only that I imported fewer columns and had different column names, but the columns I did not import where not part of the DAX Measure. I tried to then add the missing columns back, but the Column Header Values still would not appear. I also tried to back my way into the reason why this would happen, by taking the 4th model (which showed the Column Header Values) and tried removing the columns, but the Matrix worked properly and showed the Column Header Values. With all the tests that I ran, I just could not pinpoint the issue wand why the Column Header Values would not show up in the Matrix.

Anyone ever have this issue or know what is going on?


----------



## Matt Allington (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi Mike

what do you mean column header values?  Do you mean when you place a measure in the values section of a matrix, and then place a column from the model into the columns section of the matrix, the text values in the column don't show as column headers?  What happens when you put the same column from the model on the rows in the matrix?  What about if you set it up as a table instead of a matrix?  What about a column chart?


----------



## mgirvin (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks for answering Matt : )

I mean that I drag a field to the row area and the I  drag a field to the Colum area of a Matrix Visualization in Power BI Desktop. It is not a Measure that I am dragging, it is a Field.

A Table would not work (or I do not know how to get it to work) because what I am after is a Cross Tabulated Table with each intersecting calculation evaluating based on the two conditions/criteria from the Row and Column Headers.


----------



## Matt Allington (Sep 17, 2017)

But you need a measure in the values section (or a column) before the matrix will render.


----------



## mgirvin (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes, I have a Measure in the Values area, and a row and column criteria in the Row and Column Area.


----------

